# Challenge 4 Mountainbike C4MTB 2016



## salatbauchvieh (11. Februar 2016)

Liebe Challenger(innen), und alle die es werden wollen, die bislang bekannten Termine der Challenge4MTB 2016:

Hellental Warm-Up, 10.04.2016 (Homepage)(Ergebnisse)(Bilder)
1. Lauf des XCO-MTB-NRW-Cup 2016, 21.05.2016 (Homepage)
Nachtschichtrennen, 21.05.2016 (Homepage)
Schäferwerk Marathon Dassel, 29.05.2016 (Homepage)
Neuhaus Marathon, 03.07.2016 (Homepage)
3h Detmold, 21.08.2016 (Homepage)
Berlepsch Bike Days, 10./11.09.2016 (Homepage)
Race to Sky in Boffzen 17.09.2016 (Homepage)
Peine MTB Event 23.10.2016 (Homepage)
----------------------------------------------------------------
Seriensiegerehrung (ohne Rennen), 29.10.2016 !!!ACHTUNG!!! Die Siegerehrung wurde verschoben und findet nicht am 29.10.2016 statt. Alle Teilnehmer die sich angemeldet hatten für die Siegerehrungsveranstaltung haben eine persönliche Nachricht erhalten. Gründe teilen wir demnächst mit, die mangelnde Anmeldezahl (9 Teilnehmer) ist ein offensichtlicher Grund. 

Der Stand zu den anderen Rennen:

Dieses Jahr besteht die Challenge aus 9 Rennen mit *vier* Streichergebnisse. Es werden also 5 von 9 Rennen gewertet für die finale Platzierung.
Da bis einschließlich U19 die Teilnehmer nicht am Nachtrennen teilnehmen dürfen (Jugendschutz), werden in diesen Klassen 4 von 8 Rennen gewertet.

Weitere Infos auf der Homepage der C4MTB -> KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Februar 2016)

Aus 5 wurden 6 !

Den genauen Ort kennen die Eulen aus Peine noch nicht, einen Namen noch weniger und am wenigsten kennen Sie die Strecke. Aber, und dies ist das wichtigste am 04.09. werden die MTB-Eulen des RSC Wanderlust wieder ein Rennen mit schöner Strecke irgendwo ins flache Peiner Land zaubern.

Wie es beim letzten Event war könnt ihr euch mit bewegten Bildern anschauen oder auf der Homepage zum Event.

Wenn euch gefällt was ihr dort gesehen habt, dann SAVE THE DATE 04.09.2016!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. Februar 2016)

Kleines Update in der Liste oben vollzogen. 

Ich sag nur Himmelsleiter und aus 6 wurden 7!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2016)

der allersheimer mtb cup in neuhaus am 03.07.16 ist auch die lvm mtb marathon nds.


----------



## teutotrail (24. Februar 2016)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Aus 5 wurden 6 !
> 
> Den genauen Ort kennen die Eulen aus Peine noch nicht, einen Namen noch weniger und am wenigsten kennen Sie die Strecke. Aber, und dies ist das wichtigste am 04.09. werden die MTB-Eulen des RSC Wanderlust wieder ein Rennen mit schöner Strecke irgendwo ins flache Peiner Land zaubern.
> 
> ...


Ihr könnt ja mal einem 100m Anstieg ins flache Peine zaubern.Zeit und Sand habt ihr ja noch genug.


----------



## klago (24. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> der allersheimer mtb cup in neuhaus am 03.07.16 ist auch die lvm mtb marathon nds.


Ne doofe Frage was ist die lvm?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2016)

landesverbandsmeisterschaft


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Februar 2016)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal einem 100m Anstieg ins flache Peine zaubern.Zeit und Sand habt ihr ja noch genug.



Voller Stolz hatten wir sogar schon 50 Meter zusammengeschaufelt, dann wurde es wärmer und wir haben leider zu spät gemerkt es war Schnee...


----------



## teutotrail (25. Februar 2016)

Ihr hattet Schnee?!?


----------



## bjanbi (25. Februar 2016)

Ja natürlich, 50 m hoch!!


----------



## PurpleSunrise (6. März 2016)

Moin. Wo findet man denn was zum Wertungsmodus wenn man letztes Jahr nicht dabei war. Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Streichergebnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2016)

auf der challenge homepage.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (6. März 2016)

Danke. Dann sehen wir uns wohl in Peine


----------



## klago (11. März 2016)

Hallo.dieses Jahr gibt es ja mit Sicherheit wieder die challenge startnr.?!bekommt man die nur beim ersten Rennen in hellental oder auch noch in beim zweiten in dassel?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2016)

da nicht alle rennen in die wertung einfließen, wirst du die nummer wohl noch bei weiteren rennen außer in hellenthal bekommen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. März 2016)

klago schrieb:


> Hallo.dieses Jahr gibt es ja mit Sicherheit wieder die challenge startnr.?!bekommt man die nur beim ersten Rennen in hellental oder auch noch in beim zweiten in dassel?



Bei den ersten 3 Rennen kann man sich noch zur Challenge anmelden und somit auch die Challengenummern bekommen. 



k_star schrieb:


> *da nicht alle rennen* in die wertung einfließen, wirst du die nummer wohl noch bei weiteren rennen außer in hellenthal bekommen.



Alle oben genannten Rennen fließen in die Wertung der Challenge ein.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2016)

ok, aber streichergebnisse wird es sicher geben.

das meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. März 2016)

Ja, die 5 deiner besten Ergebnisse fließen in die Wertung ein. Bzw. wenn du alle 7 Rennen fährst werden deine 2 schlechtesten Ergebnisse gestrichen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (13. März 2016)

Die Challenge hat 2016 nun mindestens 8 Rennen in der Wertung.

Mit dem Nachtschichtrennen in Bad Salzdetfurth braucht ihr nun auch noch stramme Waden wenn das „Möchtegern-Normalo-Volk“ schon längst unter der warmen Kuscheldecke von sportlichen Aktivitäten träumt. Von 21:00 Uhr bis 00:00 Uhr dürft ihr die Reifen in der Nacht zum Glühen bringen und die schnellste Runde wird bei den Männern auch noch mit 2.000,- € belohnt. Aber auch die sonstigen Preisgelder sind eine ordentliche Hausnummer. So werden 300,-€ in jeder Klasse an die Platzierten ausgeschüttet.

Weitere Infos (und Bedingungen für die Preisgelder) erwünscht dann klickt mal HIER!!!

Homepage der C4MTB - KLICK


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2016)

die preisgelder für die schnellste runde gibt es nur, wenn man am nachmittag auch an einem rennen des nrw cup teilgenommen hat.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (16. März 2016)

Nun sind es 9...


----------



## teutotrail (20. März 2016)

1998 bis 2002 war der NRW- Cup mal bei uns in Bad Dribug (NRW). Im September ist bei uns auf dem Bilster Berg (Autorennstrecke) die Rennradbundesliga zu Gast. Auch wenn es keinen Bergsprint mehr gibt,der Radsport ist in Bad Driburg noch nicht ganz tot.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (9. April 2016)

Morgen geht die Challenge los, Wetter sollte passen. Nachmeldungen sind nicht nur möglich sondern auch erwünscht. 

Vom Veranstalter kam gerade noch diese Info. 

++++ Wichtige Info für alle Marathon Starter! ++++

Für die Anfahrt zum WarmUp Marathon aus Richtung B3 / Einbeck bitte beachten, dass die Durchfahrt durch Dassel gesperrt ist! Bitte schon in Eilensen Richtung Mackensen abbiegen! Und den Umleitungsschildern folgen!


----------



## Deleted 141373 (9. April 2016)

Bin morgen auf der 40 km Distanz dabei und freue mich schon riesig! 
Allen Startern morgen alles Gute beim ersten Event


----------



## teutotrail (10. April 2016)

Cool! Nur ein fusselfreies Staubtuch schwingen, und das Rad war wieder sauber.  Allerdings war für die Steaks ein Raubtiergebiss von Vorteil.  Aber sonst war die Veranstalltung wie immer Top!!!


----------



## Deleted298378 (11. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback. Es freut uns, dass die Veranstaltung wieder so gut angekommen ist. Allerdings lag die Versorgung mit Steaks, Bratwurst und Getränken nicht in der Hand des DDMC.  Kaffee und Kuchen kamen wie jedes Jahr vom DDMC.


----------



## Deleted 141373 (12. April 2016)

Der Apfelkuchen war jedenfalls Hammer 
War das erste mal dabei und die Strecke gefiel mir sehr gut für den ersten Marathon im Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (12. April 2016)

Nun auch mal wieder einige Worte von Moni und mir dazu... KLickerdieklack


----------



## klago (14. April 2016)

Mal ne Frage zur challengewertung in Bad salzdetfurth.bei der Anmeldung gibt es keinem button wo man sich quasi für die Wertung registriert.werden einfach alle hobbyfahrer gewertet oder wie läuft das?


----------



## bjanbi (15. April 2016)

Dazu habe ich dann auch noch eine Frage. Am Nachmittag findet in Bad Salzdetfurth bereits ein CC-Rennen, abends dann das Nachtrennen statt. Zählen beide für die Challenge-Wertung?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. April 2016)

klago schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur challengewertung in Bad salzdetfurth.bei der Anmeldung gibt es keinem button wo man sich quasi für die Wertung registriert.werden einfach alle hobbyfahrer gewertet oder wie läuft das?



Hallo klago, habe gerade nachgeschaut zu beiden Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth gibt es in der Anmeldemaske die Abfrage zur C4MTB. 






bjanbi schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich dann auch noch eine Frage. Am Nachmittag findet in Bad Salzdetfurth bereits ein CC-Rennen, abends dann das Nachtrennen statt. Zählen beide für die Challenge-Wertung?



Hallo bjanbi, ja es zählen beide Rennen getrennt. Da wir aber erkannt haben, wenn einer an diesem Tag nicht kann, fehlen ihm 2 Rennen haben wir die Streichergebnisse auf 4 erhöht. Habe ich nun auch im Eröffnungspost geändert.


----------



## klago (20. April 2016)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hallo klago, habe gerade nachgeschaut zu beiden Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth gibt es in der Anmeldemaske die Abfrage zur C4MTB. Anhang anzeigen 485053
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo bjanbi, ja es zählen beide Rennen getrennt. Da wir aber erkannt haben, wenn einer an diesem Tag nicht kann, fehlen ihm 2 Rennen haben wir die Streichergebnisse auf 4 erhöht. Habe ich nun auch im Eröffnungspost geändert.


Uups.da hab ich wohl was übersehen.wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.danke


----------



## bjanbi (20. April 2016)

Ja, vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. April 2016)

Wir durften am Freitag mal die Strecke des Nachtschichtrennens erleben, unsere Eindrücke findet ihr HIER


----------



## Pierre85 (28. April 2016)

Hi Leute 

Ich würde mich gern für eine Marathondistanz am 4.9.16 anmelden, finde aber weder genauere Infos zur Veranstaltung noch Startgeldgebühren oder ein Anmeldeformular.

Ist die Anmeldung noch nicht offen? Falls nein, wann etwa kann man sich anmelden? Muss das länger planen, da ich aus Kiel komme und eventuell nicht mit PKW, sondern Bus/Bahn anreise.

LG Pierre


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. April 2016)

Pierre85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich würde mich gern für eine Marathondistanz am 4.9.16 anmelden, finde aber weder genauere Infos zur Veranstaltung noch Startgeldgebühren oder ein Anmeldeformular.
> 
> ...


Hallo Pierre,
nein die Anmeldung ist noch nicht offen. Dem Verein wurde kurzfristig eine Planänderung bzgl. Gelände aufgezwungen. Ein perfektes Ersatzgelände ist zwar gefunden aber nun müssen die Behörden und Waldbesitzer auf ein neues überzeugt werden. Was nicht gerade einfach ist. Sobald wir hier genaueres wissen, werden wir es auch mitteilen. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pierre85 (29. April 2016)

Ah, okay. Danke für die Info.

Sent from my magical powercube Samsung Note4 (N910F) via Tapatalk Pro @ Android.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Mai 2016)

Da ich nun gefragt wurde; "Muss ich beide Rennen am 21.05. fahren für die Challenge?" 

Klare Antwort NEIN, ihr könnt beide fahren oder nur eines. Ganz wie ihr möchte aber es gibt keinen Zwang das Mittagrennen zu fahren um abends starten zu dürfen. 

WICHTIG!!! Aus Nachtschicht wurde Spätschicht mit einer Startzeitverlegung.


----------



## klago (22. Mai 2016)

Nochmal ne Frage zu den challenge startnr:ich wollte mir gestern meine holen(irgendwo gelesen das ihr im bop nen stand habt)und konnte euch nicht finden.bekomm ich jetzt überhaupt noch eine?brauch ich überhaupt eine?letztes Jahr bin ich 3 Rennen von der Serie gefahren und nur das in dassel wurde bei mir gewertet.dieses Jahr fahr ich mehr und es wäre ärgerlich wenn wieder nicht alle gewertet werden


----------



## Wehnhardt (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo

heute in Dassel hat die Klasseneinteilung nicht gestimmt, wie in der Ausschreibung zur Challenge.
Ich bin in Senior 1 gewertet worden müsste aber Senior 2 sein.
Wo kann man das ändern lassen weiß das jemand .


Gruß Rene


----------



## teutotrail (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Rene,
das werden die Leute in Dassel  machen.


----------



## NoBrakeR (29. Mai 2016)

Die Klasseneinteilung in Dassel und der Challenge ist nach meinen Informationen konform mit der Vorgabe des Radsportverbandes. Die Challenge Organisation hat vereinbart, sich danach zu richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wehnhardt (29. Mai 2016)

Hatte ich auch gedacht ist aber heute nicht so gewesen.


----------



## Monstermum (30. Mai 2016)

Hat sich schon mal einer die Ergebnislisten aus Dassel angesehen. Die sind ja völlig unbrauchbar. Warum merkt das da keiner?

Was mich noch wundert, 4 Rennen sind durch, doch von Challengewertung oder Zwischenstand keine Spur... Schade.


----------



## gewichtheber (30. Mai 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Hat sich schon mal einer die Ergebnislisten aus Dassel angesehen. Die sind ja völlig unbrauchbar. Warum merkt das da keiner?



Im Unterforum für Dassel wurde das angesprochen, der Fehler wird wohl noch beseitigt. Ein bisschen Nachsicht ist imho geboten, ich denke hier sind auch Ehrenamtliche am Werk, die auch noch andere Sachen tagsüber zu tun haben


----------



## NoBrakeR (30. Mai 2016)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> ..., die auch noch andere Sachen tagsüber zu tun haben


So ist es. Danke für das Verständnis. Ich habe mir eben unsere Ergebnisliste angesehen und würde sagen, da hat sich was getan.


----------



## Monstermum (30. Mai 2016)

Ja super, sieht schon besser aus. Allerdings stimmen die Alterklassen bei der Jugend noch nicht, alles um 1 Jahr verschoben. ( so wie es letztes Jahr war). Z.b. zählt 2003 zu U13! Müsste aber U 15 sein, u.s.w. ist ja für die challenge nicht ganz unwichtig. Vielleicht ist es das gleiche Problem welches Rene hatte.

Das soll keine Kritik an Ehrenämtlern sein, nur Hinweise zur Verbesserung.


----------



## Wehnhardt (31. Mai 2016)

Es werden folgende Klassen gewertet:

*Klasse* *Jahrgang*
U11 2006 und jünger
U13

2004 - 2005

U15

2002 - 2003

U17

2000 - 2001

Junioren/innen (U19)

1998 - 1999

Herren/Damen

1987 - 1997

Masters

1977 - 1986

Senioren/innen I

1967 - 1976

Senioren/innen II

1957 - 1966

Senioren/innen III 1956 und älter


----------



## Wehnhardt (31. Mai 2016)

So sollte gewertet werden ist aber anders gewertet worden.


----------



## Monstermum (31. Mai 2016)

Ja, genau das meine ich. Bei der Siegerehrung Jugend war aber alles ok, es geht nur um Korrektur der Listen und korrekte Weitergabe an den der die Challengepunkte auswertet..


----------



## Wehnhardt (31. Mai 2016)

Da wird auch anders gewertet nicht wie es in der Ausschreibung ist.


----------



## Monstermum (31. Mai 2016)

Es hat sich was getan. Danke an denjenigen, der das alles überarbeitet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wehnhardt (31. Mai 2016)

Super auch ein danke


----------



## teutotrail (31. Mai 2016)

Hat  jemand Infos zu den Berlepsch Bike Days am 10./11.09.2016 ?


----------



## racingforlife (7. Juni 2016)

Würden mich auch interessieren.

Google hilft da auch nicht weiter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OleCorsevelo (7. Juni 2016)

Bilder von Dassel online! 

auf www.corsevelo.de.tl unter Bildergalerie


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. Juni 2016)

Plant euren MTB-Saisonabschluss bei uns im flachen Peine.

Aus Genehmigungsgründen müssen wir die Fischteichhölle vom geplanten 04.09.2016 auf den 23.10.2016 verlegen. 

Mit etwas Glück wird die „Kieskuhle des Grauens“ auch ihrem Namen gerecht dieses Jahr.

Alle Verbesserungsvorschläge aus dem letzten Jahr haben wir aufgenommen und soweit ich es beurteilen kann auch übernommen. Somit steht einem schönen Saisonabschluss nichts im Wege.

Die Anmeldung werden wir Ende Juli scharfschalten und dann auch wieder mit einer Verlosung die Voranmelder belohnen.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (1. Juli 2016)

Mist, jetzt habe ich bereits Urlaub eingereicht gehabt


----------



## teutotrail (2. Juli 2016)

Bei dem Termin könnte aus der Kiesgrube auch eine Schneekuhle des Grauens werden.


----------



## Wehnhardt (2. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es gut


----------



## mamamu (6. Juli 2016)

Hat schon jemand herausgefunden, wie man sich für die 3h in Detmold anmeldet? Ich bin auf der Homepage nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gameover (6. Juli 2016)

hier ein paar Bilder vom 18. Allersheimer MTB-Cup

Start

https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/6303539420940340513

Siegerehrungen

https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/6303772807625814817

und von der Strecke

https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/6304086131319934977

https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/6304127304133357329


----------



## fossibaer (17. Juli 2016)

die Anmeldung für das 3Std Rennen von Detmold ist offen,zu finden auf der Homepage.


----------



## Wehnhardt (18. Juli 2016)

Weiß einer wann  die Ergebnisse des Cups aktualisiert werden


----------



## mamamu (23. Juli 2016)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann  die Ergebnisse des Cups aktualisiert werden


Ja, wäre mal wirklich interessant. Das Rennen liegt ja mittlerweile 3 Wochen zurück.


----------



## Wehnhardt (29. Juli 2016)

ist die Serie eingestellt worden ??


----------



## Monstermum (31. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es auch merkwürdig, dass die Ausschreibungen nicht oder nur sehr spät erstellt werden. So können Veranstalter doch nicht mit hohen Teilnehmerzahlen rechnen. Die Berlepschbikedas scheinen nur ein Internetphantom zu sein, oder weiß jemand wo man da Infos findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (2. August 2016)

Die berlepsch bike days wird's wohl nicht geben, jedenfalls nicht mit nem mtb-rennen. 
Sry, aber die info habe ich auch erst seit eben und find's ähnlich geil wie ihr (wahrscheinlich).
Bleibt immerhin noch der p-weg an dem wochenende, also hoch die tassen, wir sehen uns in plettenberg.

Sportiver gruss
V


----------



## teutotrail (3. August 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch merkwürdig, dass die Ausschreibungen nicht oder nur sehr spät erstellt werden. So können Veranstalter doch nicht mit hohen Teilnehmerzahlen rechnen. Die Berlepschbikedas scheinen nur ein Internetphantom zu sein, oder weiß jemand wo man da Infos findet?


Die Termine für die Rennen werden von den Vereinen bei ihren JHV´s festgelegt. Dann wird beim Forst, Stadtverwaltung und Landrat um eine Genehmigung des Rennstreckenverlaufs gebeten was einige Wochen oder sogar Monate dauern kann. Meistens hat dann Einer (Jagtpächter,Bauern,Wandervereine)  am Streckenverlauf was zu meckern . So geht die Zeit dann dahin. Wie wäre wohl die Meckerei wenn das Rennen früh ausgeschrieben wird  aber aus Orgagründen abgesagt werden muß.


----------



## Vokkar (3. August 2016)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Wie wäre wohl die Meckerei wenn das Rennen früh ausgeschrieben wird  aber aus Orgagründen abgesagt werden muß.


Siehe letztes jahr barntrup (edith: nich barntrup, sondern kollerbeck), da war der unmut übersichtlich oder großalmerode vor (ich glaube) 2 Jahren oder aktuell bei sauerland extreme,  wirklich aufgeregt hat sich iwie nie jemand.
Ich glaube mit einer verzögerten verteilung von Informationen schadet man sich eher selber als Veranstalter, aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Monstermum (19. August 2016)

Weiß irgendwer ob das Race to sky stattfindet? Bisher tut sich da nix...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. August 2016)

Endlich haben auch wir es hinbekommen und ab jetzt kann sich jeder für die Fischteichhölle anmelden - KLICK


----------



## ingmar (21. August 2016)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Endlich haben auch wir es hinbekommen und ab jetzt kann sich jeder für die Fischteichhölle anmelden - KLICK


Wie isn das Zeitlimit für die lange Runde?


----------



## mamamu (22. August 2016)

Hallo,
welche Strecke zählt denn bei den Senioren 3 für die C4MTB-Wertung. Im vergangenen Jahr war das die 50km-Runde. ist das heuer auch so?


----------



## mamamu (22. August 2016)

Ach so, es geht um das Rennen "Fischteichhölle".


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. August 2016)

ingmar schrieb:


> Wie isn das Zeitlimit für die lange Runde?


Wie letztes Jahr, Fullgazzzz


----------



## Monstermum (26. August 2016)

Ich glaube auch, die challenge ist tot. Weder die Internetseite noch der Thread mit den Rennen werden aktualisiert, race to sky keine Infos, was ist wenn das auch ausfällt? Dann nur drei Rennen in der Wertung? Warum sagt man die Rennen nicht offiziell ab, dann kann man auch mal andere Termine legen. Wird es überhaupt eine Abschlussveranstaltung geben?wann und wo?

Es ist sehr schade, zu Beginn der Saison lief es doch supi mit Informationen. Wenn jemand irgendwas über den weiteren Verlauf weiß, bitte mitteilen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (28. August 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, die challenge ist tot. Weder die Internetseite noch der Thread mit den Rennen werden aktualisiert, race to sky keine Infos, was ist wenn das auch ausfällt? Dann nur drei Rennen in der Wertung? Warum sagt man die Rennen nicht offiziell ab, dann kann man auch mal andere Termine legen. Wird es überhaupt eine Abschlussveranstaltung geben?wann und wo?
> 
> Es ist sehr schade, zu Beginn der Saison lief es doch supi mit Informationen. Wenn jemand irgendwas über den weiteren Verlauf weiß, bitte mitteilen. Vielen Dank!



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, nach langer Zeit war ich mal wieder auf einem Rennen der C4MTB in Detmold.
Klasse Beteiligung und Organisation.
Es gibt genug Fahrer die Interesse an einer aktivien Rennserie in unser Region haben.


----------



## Monstermum (28. August 2016)

Ja klar haben die Fahrer Interesse! Aber weißt du ob das nächste Rennen stattfindet?


----------



## Stoni (28. August 2016)

Wann gibt es denn das Progrmm und die Anmeldungsmöglichkeit für Boffzen - Race to Sky? - oder ist hier auch mit einem Ausfall zu rechnen!


----------



## Monstermum (28. August 2016)

Alles wird gut. Ausschreibung race to sky ist online. DANKE!


----------



## {Sagittarius} (29. August 2016)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit  wir haben uns jetzt zusammen gesetzt und nun ist die Race to Sky Ausschreibung aktualisiert und die Online-Anmeldung ab sofort möglich:

http://wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite213.html

http://my4.raceresult.com/60319/registration?lang=de

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!


----------



## Monstermum (13. September 2016)

Wer weiß etwas über die Abschlussveranstaltung? Hoffentlich wird es wieder in Peine drangehängt.


----------



## Stoni (15. September 2016)

So, hier gibt die aktuellen Infos und Neuigkeiten zur FTH 2.0 - 2016..........also schnell anmelden!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/

Anmeldung:
http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/info?lang=de

GRuss Dirk


----------



## MTB-Eule (17. September 2016)

Achtung!  Morgen 2. Runde in der Voranmeldungsverlosung der Fischteichhölle!  Also noch schnell anmelden und schon morgen im Lostopf sein !


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2016)

hat zwar nichts mit der serie zu tun, aber wie lange es dauert bis race result mal die ergebnisse online stellt ist echt peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (18. September 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> hat zwar nichts mit der serie zu tun, aber wie lange es dauert bis race result mal die ergebnisse online stellt ist echt peinlich.


Das hat nichts mit race result zu tun (ist ein super System). Das lag schlicht und einfach daran, dass ich noch keine Möglichkeit hatte die Ergebnisse hochzuladen.


----------



## Monstermum (21. September 2016)

Wo gibt es die Bilder aus Boffzen?


----------



## Stoni (8. Oktober 2016)

gibt es schon erkenntnisse bzgl. Ort und datum der diesjährigen siegerehrung...!


----------



## {Sagittarius} (8. Oktober 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die Bilder aus Boffzen?


Einen Bilderlink haben alle Teilnehmer bekommen. Mehr Bilder wurden mir nicht gemeldet.
Wer also noch Bilder kann gerne einen Link posten.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (8. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> gibt es schon erkenntnisse bzgl. Ort und datum der diesjährigen siegerehrung...!


Ist zur Zeit in der machen, letzte Details müssen noch geklärt werden. Datum 29.10. vorab ist eine kleine Abschlussausfahrt geplant.


----------



## xbiker1000 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

schon mal eine Info für 2017 ... 

*10. Warm-UP-Marathon am 02.04.2017*

Vorausgesetzt das wir es genehmigt bekommen, wird es 2017 eine neue Strecke geben.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (14. Oktober 2016)




----------



## xbiker1000 (16. Oktober 2016)

Hi, die Abschlussveranstaltung der Challenge4MTB mit Siegerehrung ist am 29.10.2016 in Dassel auf dem Sportplatz.

Zeitplan:
Wer möchte:

14 Uhr: Treffen in Dassel auf dem Sportplatz
14:15 – ca. 17 Uhr: Gemeinsame MTB Tour
17 – 18 Uhr: Duschen, Umziehen und Rad verstauen

Ab 18 Uhr: Abschlussveranstaltung C4MTB 2016
18:30 Uhr: Essen ( Suppe, Salat und Lasagne mit oder ohne Fleisch)

Eine Teilnahme ist nur mit Voranmeldung bis zum 26.10 möglich, da das Essen bestellen werden muss. Pro Person für Essen 14€ / Kinder  9€ / Getränke werden Vorort verkauft.

Anmeldung unter: http://my.raceresult.com/63026/?lang 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## xbiker1000 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wir möchten den Warm-Up Marathon in Hellental auch in Zukunft attraktiv gestalten. Daher würden wir uns freuen, wenn ihr euch ein paar Minuten Zeit für die folgende Umfrage nehmt. Die Umfrage enthält auch ein paar Fragen zur C4MTB.

https://www.ddmc-solling.de/umfrage/index.php/869859?lang=de-informal


----------



## Stoni (25. Oktober 2016)

Moinsen @ All,

die Fischteichhölle 2.0 ist nun auch Geschichte - hier die Ergebnisse, auch für die C4MTB...........

http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/results?lang=de


----------



## Monstermum (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

Für Samstag gibt es ja kaum Anmeldungen. Liegt vllt auch daran, dass die abschließende Wertung nicht aktualisiert ist und manch einer gar nicht weiß, ob er Treppchenplatz hat oder nicht. Wie kommt man denn an den Pokal, wenn man nicht am essen teilnimmt? Die Frist zur Anmeldung läuft ja heute ab.


----------



## Monstermum (26. Oktober 2016)

...und wie ist das mit den viellen Jugendlichen? Sind die bei der Ausfahrt auch willkommen oder halten die nur die Biker auf?


----------



## Stoni (26. Oktober 2016)

Da soll es angeblich heute noch eine Mitteilung auf der C4MTB-Homepage geben............


----------



## Brauseklaus (26. Oktober 2016)

Peine war wieder sehr geil!
Die Teichrundfahrt hat mal wieder bewiesen, dass man für gutes Mountainbiking nicht unbedingt immer Berge braucht  

Danke an die Veranstalter!


----------



## Monstermum (26. Oktober 2016)

Ja, Peine war klasse. Heute ist doch der 26? Anmelden für die Siegerehrung kann man sich merkwürdigerweise nicht mehr. Und die challenge homepage hilft auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Stoni (27. Oktober 2016)

...das leichte Informations-Chaos der Serie scheint sich fortzusetzen, jetzt ist der Siegerehrungs-Termin auf der Homepage durchgestrichen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> ...das leichte Informations-Chaos der Serie scheint sich fortzusetzen, jetzt ist der Siegerehrungs-Termin auf der Homepage durchgestrichen..



Stoni, warum machst du hier eine solche Aussage? Du hast eine persönliche Absage direkt nach Entschluss erhalten. Deine Antwort und ich zitiere: "Danke für die Info, das entspannt meine Terminsituation!" 

Ich frage mich warum du dann diese Info nicht auch hier genau so weiter geben kannst und stattdessen solch komische Aussagen hier machst.


----------



## Monstermum (27. Oktober 2016)

Stoni hat aber recht... da hält man sich diesen Termin ein halbes Jahr frei, dann ist ewig nicht klar, ob und was stattfindet und dann so ein hin und her (s. Rennen Boffzen, Berlepsch....). Ich weiß, es sind alles Ehrenamtliche Personen und sicher auch schwierig, sich abzustimmen. Aber gerade für die Kinder und Jugendlichen, die ein halbes Jahr gefightet haben ist das jetzt echt doof. Es hätte doch wie letztes Jahr in Peine einen schönen Rahmen für die Siegerehrung gegeben. 

Ich hoffe, die Verantwortlichen zerstreiten sich nicht völlig und können im nächsten Jahr die Zuständigkeiten und die Kommunikation nach außen besser abstimmen. Wir wissen ja nicht, was da im Hintergrund alles abläuft.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Oktober 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Stoni hat aber recht... da hält man sich diesen Termin ein halbes Jahr frei, dann ist ewig nicht klar, ob und was stattfindet und dann so ein hin und her (s. Rennen Boffzen, Berlepsch....). Ich weiß, es sind alles Ehrenamtliche Personen und sicher auch schwierig, sich abzustimmen. Aber gerade für die Kinder und Jugendlichen, die ein halbes Jahr gefightet haben ist das jetzt echt doof. Es hätte doch wie letztes Jahr in Peine einen schönen Rahmen für die Siegerehrung gegeben.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Verantwortlichen zerstreiten sich nicht völlig und können im nächsten Jahr die Zuständigkeiten und die Kommunikation nach außen besser abstimmen. Wir wissen ja nicht, was da im Hintergrund alles abläuft.



Ich geb dir in vielen Punkten Recht, aber es gab 9 Anmeldungen zur Siegerehrung. Davon 3 aus dem Orgateam. Jeder der sich angemeldet hatte wurde persönlich über die Absage informiert. Ich verstehe dann eben nicht warum ausgerechnet ein Vereinskamerad von mir der die Infos wirklich immer aus erster Hand erhält solche Dinge hier postet anstatt für Klarheit sorgt.

Es wird demnächst ein Treffen aller C4MTB Orgamitglieder geben, das Ergebnis ob und wie es eine C4MTB in Zukunft geben wird, werden wir hier kommunizieren.


----------



## xbiker1000 (27. Oktober 2016)

Wie Frank schon schreib, wurde die Siegerehrung mangels Beteiligung abgesagt. Der Plan ist, diese am 2. April 2017 beim Rennen in Hellental nachzuholen. Für weiter Diskussionen bitte hier weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/challenge4mtb-wie-geht-es-in-2017-weiter.823589/


----------



## Stoni (27. Oktober 2016)

@Monstermum 
Ich kann Dir nur grundsätzlich und inhaltlich zustimmen, wir haben es ähnlich empfunden. 

@xbiker1000 
Bei aller Kritik an meinem Beitrag, warum dauert es eigentlich 24h oder länger, bis die Information, die andere schon längst offiziell haben, hier im offiziellen Fred bzw. im neuen offiziellen Fred für die C4MTB bekanntgegeben wird, eine kurze Absage wäre doch ein Leichtes gewesen - den Schuh müsst ihr euch anziehen, nicht ich! 

Dabei möchte ich es dann auch belassen!


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> @Monstermum
> Ich kann Dir nur grundsätzlich und inhaltlich zustimmen, wir haben es ähnlich empfunden.
> 
> @xbiker1000
> ...



Für mich persönlich kann ich sagen, dass ich das auch tue ... wir diskutieren im Orgateam zu viel. Das Thema mit der Absage hat mehrer Tage gedauter, weil wir in eine Whatsapp Chat dazu gefühlt 150 Nachrichten geschrieben haben. Es ist nicht immer ganz leicht, Entscheidungen zu treffen an denen so viele "Parteien" beteiligt sind.


----------

